
Wing – A minimal, responsive CSS framework - kbr
https://github.com/KingPixil/wing
======
kbr
Hey everyone!

This is the official Hacker News launch of Wing.

I'm a 13 year old maker, and I've tried the VARIOUS other solutions, there are
seriously way too many CSS frameworks out there. But even with that, I was
searching for a simple one, with nice typography and a useful grid, and
surprisingly, I couldn't find one.

I didn't need the bloat and weight of Bootstrap, and as a maker, I decided to
make a CSS framework. It got second in Product Hunt.

Please leave me some feedback, and let me know if you use it in a project!

